# Cuttin The Partee AKA: Sherman's journal!



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

So I thought that since tomorrow I am going to start putting the saddle on mr. sherman I would start a journal.

He is almost two in janurary and I am going to be saddleing and groundrving and then next year I am probably going to break him to ride if everything goes as planned. 

Some history on Sherman:

His registered name is Cuttin The Partee. 
Ive had him ever since he was 5 months old. He was very malnourished and just looked like crap when I got him. Was super ribbby! His coats was really dull and nasty looking. 
So I paid 600 for him because I fell in love with him! He was the sweetest baby! 
Now he is almost two and before you know it I am going to be riding him. WOW time goes by fast!:-| My baby boy is growing up.
He is currently 14.3hh at the butt and still growing which is why I am not going to be riding him for another year and am only doing a little bit hear and there with him. He loves to learn new things and to please.

So this journal will be about his progress and I might be taking him to a few shows. We are moving to Texas though so I wont be able to do too much showing.

I really want to do alot of reining and cow work with Shermie and also some Western pleasure trail and a lil halter which is what he is mainly bred for but on both his dam and sire's side there are alot of horses that are great for all around events which is great!

So I will write more tomorrow and tell everyone how Shermans first saddleing went!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*be sure to post picutres!!! hehe I remember starting Balthazar when he turned 3. He did so well after 20 days I took him to a show and we took 3rd out of 8 in a walk/trot pleasure class. Gah it was awesome! can't wait to see pics, hope you get a chance to show him!*


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok so I havent been on top of the journal thing, but I will be trying to postmore often. Everything has been so hectac cause we are moving to texas in a month in a half so I have to find a boarding facility down there and find a horse transporter and all of that stuff.

Sherman has been doing great with the saddle work and could care less. He has had the saddle on about five times and he loves it. I love him so much he is such a good boy. 

Sherman has been going through a stage. He is super butt high!:lol: he looks so funny!hah but he is still my cute little baby boy. HE is growing like a weed and has also been going through a terible twos phayze!! He thinks he is the coolest thing that has ever happend to the world now that he is getting bigger. He has been biting everything and everyone, but gets put in his place and has been doing a little better about it. He has never been this way though. He was a very quite baby and has never been nnippy but we will get through it.

Apart from mybusy and hectec schedule Iam going to an open schooling show and I am taking sherman. I will most likely show him in halter even though he is at a very awcward stage right now and his super butt high. I will do in hand trail for sure though. Its just a schooling show so its mainly just for the expirience. The show is not this weekend but next weekend. 

Ok well I will update soon and I will try and take pictures of Shermie with the saddle on!:mrgreen:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*That's great he likes his saddle so much! I believe I have a show next weekend as well!! I will be thinking of you while I am in the ring!  *


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hah thanks we didnt get to go though because it was suppossed to snow and we didnt want to trailer horses in the snow:-| Its ok though because we are going to go to the winter woolies open show feburary 14 and 15th. It will be cool cause its on valentines day


----------



## twenty20b (Mar 14, 2009)

*To set the record straight...*

Ok, I see that Sara has said she got sherman and he was very ribby, neglected, and horrible hair coat...Ok she bought the horse from me and below is a photo of him 2 days after she bought him(would be happy to forward the dated emails to prove that).. A little history on Sherman...He was his dams 13th and final foal, she ended up with cancer(something we found out later after much testing, she was just doing horrible when she had him) and he was weaned at 2 months and was on milk replacements along with hay and grain, he didnt take well to the milk replacements and as we all know, babies need milk..anyway Sherman was doing as well as expected and just when he turned 5 months old he was finally looking fantastic and had blossomed, so we put him up for sale. We sold him almost right away to what we thought would be a good home. First thing they did was to body clip him, ruining his hair coat, it was very dry and brittle and had very nasty dandruff(so will give sara this point), they also didnt keep up with the milk supplements or the alfalfa or decent grain that we reccomended...when it was time for their first payment (we sold him with a deposit down and payments to follow) they called me up to say, well we cant afford him and cant make anymore payments, can we sell him? Of course I said no and went and picked him up, we got him back thin but not to terrible and he just hadnt been cared for to well. We put him up for sale right away. We had no room for this guy and it was ok during the summer but had no stall for him that winter so wanted to find a home asap. Sara emailed me on the 23rd of July and purchased him the 29th of July. The photo is from july 31st. He was still on the thin side. any knowedgable horse person knows you cannot put weight on a horse in 2 weeks, you can see a difference but to much to fast is very unhealthy and you run the risk of colic among other things, like laminitis. 

Anyway I had to tell Shermans story and let everyone know that we (the home he came from) was not a neglectful home and did care for him very well. Can post a pic of him before we sold him the first time too...

Thanks all for you time, well if anyone even reads this...


----------

